

Amazon disables account for having too many damaged deliveries - reubensutton
https://twitter.com/pa_jorgensen/status/270861230070173696

======
facorreia
Amazon customer services have a great reputation. I've read many stories about
them accepting returns and/or sending it again without questions.

If they decided that in the case of this customer things escalated beyond
reasonable, they must have their motives.

In the end, both parties are satisfied: Amazon won't lose money sending to an
address with a high damage rate, and the customer won't receive damaged
merchandise, at least not from Amazon.

